# Bikemarkt - Ladies



## Warnschild (20. Oktober 2013)

1. Gibt's das Thema nicht mehr, wo man Bikemarkt-Anzeigen direkt verlinken kann, so dass  man Frauen-spezifische Produkte dort leichter findet?

2. Wo ist mein Thema zum kleinen Racehardtail gelandet? Ich finde es nicht mehr. Wollte meine Bikemarkt-Anzeige mit mehr Info dort verlinken ...


----------



## 4mate (20. Oktober 2013)

Ganz oben, an 1. Stelle der Themen stehend von Mod swe68
 als Sticky gesetzt, hätte deine Fragen alle  beantwortet:

Wichtig:                                            Verkaufsangebote gehören nur in den Bikemarkt
Heute -                                           swe68


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2013)

Das Thema ist seinerzeit von Bergradlerin entfernt worden, soweit ich mich erinnere. Das wurde getan, weil zunehmend "wilde" Verkaufsanzeigen dort auftraten.
Der Thread zum Racehardtail ist als Verkaufsanzeige von einem Mod entfernt worden. Wenn Du Text daraus brauchst - PN an mich.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Oktober 2013)

ich weiss, es bringt nichts, es wäre nach wie vor von großem Vorteil unser eigenes Verkaufsthema zu haben.  

schade.


----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ich weiss, es bringt nichts, es wäre nach wie vor von großem Vorteil unser eigenes Verkaufsthema zu haben.
> 
> schade.



dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen - habe selbst schon draus profitiert - mal was verkauft und mal Winterschuhe gekauft - wäre im Bikemarkt sicher untergegangen - echt schade 

Würde mich auch als Editor für diesen Lady BikeMarkt zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem Filter ist eine super Idee.
Ich frage nach.


----------



## trhaflhow (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es auch besser, wenn es nur einen "Bikemarkt" gibt.
Filter - wie von cxfahrer vorgeschlagen - ist eins Super Idee.
Von Ladies für Ladies ein Thema ist auch ok
Aber es geht m. E. nicht, den Ladies only Bereich mit Einzelthemen 
.....ich verkaufe ,.......zu verkaufen... zu belagern, nur weil man als Verkäuferin  zu faul ist den Bikemarkt zu nutzen.
Wenn hier jeder ein eigenes Thema aufmacht, der rote, schwarze, grüne oder 
bunte Socken zu verkaufen hat, wird's ziemlich unübersichtlich.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde ja schon schizophren genug, dass 29er und uraltbikes so was haben. Warum kann nicht einfach ein m/w Filter im Bikemarkt eingeführt werden?
> 
> Sonst muss ich in x Verkaufsfreds schauen, falls ich mal ein uralt 29er für meine Frau suchen will...




.... weil wir oft die Ladies in diesem Forum persönlich kennen - oder weil wir uns seit Monate oder Jahren uns virtuell kennen. Die Ansprache ist dadurch vereinfacht.  für berüfstätige oder Familienmenschen spart es dazu Zeit und Mühe. Klar schauen wir im Bikemarkt, wenn wir was ganz bestimmtes suchen, aber im LO Forum sind wir viel öfters unterwegs.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Oktober 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch besser, wenn es nur einen "Bikemarkt" gibt.
> Filter - wie von cxfahrer vorgeschlagen - ist eins Super Idee.
> Von Ladies für Ladies ein Thema ist auch ok
> Aber es geht m. E. nicht, den Ladies only Bereich mit Einzelthemen
> ...



Es gab früher ein einziges Thema (Thread) dafür, was leider eingestellt wurde, weil die damilge Moderatorin das Thema nicht weiter betreuen wollte.


----------



## trhaflhow (21. Oktober 2013)

Dass es diesen Thread gab ist mir bekannt.
"von Ladies für Ladies " hieß er denke ich.
Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich Einzel -  Threads für " jede Socke" für eine Zumutung halte


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2013)

bin ich die einzige, die meint, bei cxfahrer einen sarkastischen Beiklang zu vernehmen? 

Ich finde, ein Bikemarkt für alle reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (21. Oktober 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Dass es diesen Thread gab ist mir bekannt.
> "von Ladies für Ladies " hieß er denke ich.
> Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich Einzel -  Threads für " jede Socke" für eine Zumutung halte


Materielles von und für Ladies Gab es nur 3 Monate, 2010...

Als Nachfolger war geplant *Materialbörse*, gab es die je?!


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also mehr Vertrauen weil man sich schon kennt  - dann schick doch ne rundmail oder mach ne IG auf.
> 
> Das finde ich genauso unsinnig wie den 29er Verkaufsfred.
> 
> *Fühlt sich eine Frau durch männliche Kaufinteressenten etwa belästigt - gibt es sowas*???




ach komm   es ist einfach verkaufsfördernd, ein eigenes Thema in LO zu haben. Ich habe öfters Sachen aus dem Thread gekauft, nur weil ich auf das Angebot dadurch aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Sagen wir mal, ich bin faul


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> bin ich die einzige, die meint, bei cxfahrer einen sarkastischen Beiklang zu vernehmen?
> 
> Ich finde, ein Bikemarkt für alle reicht.



Klar reicht ein Bikemarkt für alle. Trotzdem war das Thread im LO vorteilhaft. Es wurde auch sehr oft benutzt.


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Oktober 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Klar reicht ein Bikemarkt für alle. Trotzdem war das Thread im LO vorteilhaft. Es wurde auch sehr oft benutzt.




Kann ich nur bestätigen!!! 
Der Bikemarkt ist jetzt natürlich um einiges spezifischer geworden, aber speziell Frauenartikel wie Bikebekleidung gehen dort in der Masse einfach unter   ...das finde ich sehr schade!


----------



## Martina H. (21. Oktober 2013)

...ich finde ein Bikemarkt für Alles reicht.

Wenn ich Leichtbauteile suche, muss ich bei den Leichtbauern suchen und im Bikemarkt...

Suche ich Trialteile, muss ich bei den Trialern suchen und im Bikemarkt

Das kann ich noch auf mehrere Kategorien ausdehnen.

Meiner Meinung nach bräuchte es nicht in jedem "Bikekategoriethread" einen extra Verkaufethread, dass liesse sich einfacher gestalten, wenn man im Bikemarkt für seine Teile ( einfach beim Erstellen der Anzeige) mehrere Kategorien auswählen könnte.

Bspw. kann man eine R1 gleichzeitig in Bremsen und in Leichtbau einstellen.

Ein Damentrikot in Trikots und in Damenbekleidung.

usw.

Würde vieles vereinfachen, die "Faulen"  unterstützen und man müsste  nicht die gleiche Anzeige mehrfach erstellen um sie in verschiedenen Kategorien auftauchen zu lassen.

Würde natürlich voraussetzen zusätzliche Kategorien einzupflegen

Nur meine Meinung


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2013)

Also ohne den Hinweis hier im LO hätte ich den Nicolai-Rahmen nicht gekauft, weil ich die Anzeige im Bikemarkt gar nicht mitbekommen hätte. Ich habe ja keinen Rahmen gesucht und daher auch nicht nach so etwas gestöbert.
Es ist halt so, dass Frau eigentlich nichts braucht, aber wenn ein passendes Schnäppchen auftaucht dann doch zuschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich teile die Meinung vom cxfahrer, aber falls ihr euch selbst "helfen" wollt,  vereinbart doch nen Prefix wie "Ladies:" beim Artikelnamen. Könnte z.B. so aussehen:

*Ladies: Hello Kitty Griffe*

Man könnte im Markt nach "Ladies" suchen und es würden alle von euch eingestellten Artikel erscheinen. Damit auch alle aus eurem Unterforum davon mitbekommen, solltet ihr in einem separaten Thema drauf hinzuweisen. Dieses noch mit "Wichtig" oben anpinnen und ihr habt im Prinzip das, was ihr wollt.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Oktober 2013)

Tatsache ist, dass ein sehr beliebtes Thema bei LO geschlossen wurde, weil die Mod darauf kein Bock mehr hatte. Mit mtbbee hätten wir eine Freiwillige,  die bereit wäre den Thread zu moderieren.  Wer nicht rein schauen will, kann sich davon fernhalten.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Oktober 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Also ohne den Hinweis hier im LO hätte ich den Nicolai-Rahmen nicht gekauft, weil ich die Anzeige im Bikemarkt gar nicht mitbekommen hätte. Ich habe ja keinen Rahmen gesucht und daher auch nicht nach so etwas gestöbert.
> Es ist halt so, dass Frau eigentlich nichts braucht, aber wenn ein passendes Schnäppchen auftaucht dann doch zuschlägt.



So ist es!


----------



## Principiante (22. Oktober 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> *Ladies: Hello Kitty Griffe*





"Hello Kitty Griffe" !! Wie geil ist das denn! Das wäre echt der Hammer, wenn ich damit jemand fahren sehen würde 

LG, Principiante!


( P.S.: zum Thema: Ihr könnt doch etwas in Eure Signatur einfügen, wenn Ihr was für Frauen verkauft, so wie ich grad. Geht doch auch. )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt


----------

